# how to spread salt with no truck spreader



## HouseHitter (Aug 16, 2006)

does anyone use a push spreader for salt apps on drives or small lots? Do you just throw it in the back of your truck? Any tricks, do's don'ts?


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

Fill up rubber maid tubs and scoop and throw with a big plastic cup or coffee container.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

If you are going to use a push spreader, get a good one( Lesco for example). and buy the salt by the bag, it spreads easy in a push spreader.
There is still some times that we still use that method.
As far as putting bulk salt in your truck, I wouldn't. It tends to freeze up
and is very hard to spread in a push spreader.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The biggest problem with throwing salt from the truck is poor coverage. I would go with the push spreader and buy a good one that will last. Rubber tires for sure.


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

*yea*

Been doing it the last couple of years that way Now I have about 4smaller lots that will need it occasionly so i'm looking at a used hitch mount. the 1 advantage w/ spreaders are easy for 2-3 trucks each can have 1. I bought a Scotts last year in a pinch $65.00 has plastic wheels but other than that it worked great. Rubber wheels are best w/ ice. I'm working on that.
My lesco does NOT work for ice melters. the agitater in the bottom doesn't move enough. lesco rep said that it isn't made to do melters.


----------



## HouseHitter (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah I have a HD Lesco spreader. I have a Permagreen too but I think that would be a pain in the butt. Wouldnt do bulk salt in the truck. Does the salt in the rubber maid containers freeze up at all? Right now Im looking at bags. Easier price structure that way too. thanks guys


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

gardenkeeper88 said:


> My lesco does NOT work for ice melters. the agitater in the bottom doesn't move enough. lesco rep said that it isn't made to do melters.


what kind of ice melt are you using?
My sidewalk crews have been using Lesco spreaders with Ice melt products for 15 years with no problems.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

When I first got into plowing I had a customer who had a small lot that he wanted salted. I couldn't justify a tailgate spreader at the time so I bought a Earthway walk behind with rubber tires. 3 years later I still have it but use it to do sidewalks and driveways. I paid like $150.00 for it but it has held up real well and worth the money.

Regards Mike


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Just make sure you get rubber tires.....and dont go cheap!


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

I have the Lesco HP125 stand on spreader and I'v done alot of lots with that one, we use a follower clean up truck with shovel men and the spreader. Works fine with bagged products.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I had an agri-fab, bought it used at home depot rental centre for $100.00 It was the ultimate. Spread 30' easily, Highly recommend it!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

GTMS said:


> I have the Lesco HP125 stand on spreader .


I was reading fast and I thought you said you had a 125 Horse power lesco spreader


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

I still have salt in rubber maid tubs from last year. Still good as new.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Grassbusters said:


> I was reading fast and I thought you said you had a 125 Horse power lesco spreader


I'd buy a 125 horsepower spreader. Of course, as soon as I did someone would come out with a 200 horse power model. Always happens to me.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Thinking about getting a walk behind, but I'm also thinking about a tailgate sander/spreader. I know the walk behinds won't throw mix, but has anybody ever tried to throw sand? I was wondering if maybe I could use it to throw bagged dry sand, like the stuff you buy in tubes for weight, or play sand. So it would be for salt mostly, but if you had to you could spread sand around too. Of course, those tubes always freeze up, so I don't know how you'd get dry, unfrozen sand anyway. Regular, non-mix sand still has too much moisture I guess. Just thinking.
Any suggestions on how to convince customers they really don't want sand, that they just want salt or ice melter instead? Sometimes sand is the only way to go, when they need traction and can't wait. I really don't want to buy a sander. Well, I do, I just can't really afford one now. Unless maybe I let the mowing business buy it and write it off...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Seen a slick little Snow Ex walkbehind spreader today, $550 CDN, Pretty pricy but real nice unit. Should be able to spread anything, must have a 2" opening at the bottom


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah, Meyers has those too, around $300 USD. I would go with an Agri-fab or Lesco, same thing for less money. Check Lowes or Home Cheapo


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I bought a Epoke mini 2 weeks ago, $1200 Canadian, it better work perfectly.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Get your backback blower, drop your tailgate, stick the salt on the tailgate (make sure to take it out of the bag first) and have someone drive the truck while you blow it off, It actually works and spreads it evenly.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow, now that is what I call creative! I've used the blower to clear off a little light snow before, but I never thought of spreading salt... I wonder if you could rig something up to the outlet so you could carry it around and shoot it like a sandblaster.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

i do all driveways that do not get salt and one small lot that does so i got the earthway 2050 and throw 6bags of salt in the back of the truck....plow it all then go back and salt...salt at the end so i can have the weight back there....


----------

